# New Forum



## DayStar (Feb 9, 2008)

for people who are not christians to post their religious beliefs..is this possible?


----------



## barbiesocialite (Feb 9, 2008)

ebonybelle said:


> for people who are not christians to post their religious beliefs..is this possible?


 
I recently responded on a thread that asked the exact same question... unfortunately it isnt a popular topic so no one really responded...smh


----------



## barbiesocialite (Feb 9, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

scientology? thats definetly interesting....im agnostic so im all over the place and like to know a little about everything....whats the foundation of scientology anyway?


----------



## missty1029 (Feb 9, 2008)

I think its a great idea Have a Regilious forum with different branches. Not everyone is a Christian and their beliefs are just as important.


----------



## Mena (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe it's fair, too. I think that having a Christian forum only alienates a lot of people, but it's accepted as the majority religion and is popular. Can't discuss gay/lesbian relationships, either, I think because it is assumed that most ladies here are straight. It is also assumed that most ladies here are Christians. Doesn't seem fair but those are the rules.


----------



## Cichelle (Feb 10, 2008)

This has been requested a few times. From what I gather, it ain't going to happen. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## emerald06 (Feb 10, 2008)

It would be nice for others to share their traditions, beliefs and philosophies without the unnecessary arguments.


----------



## DayStar (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for responding. Its unfortunate that another forum cant be added, but im not sweating it.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Feb 10, 2008)

I would like to see it too.  I think this is a very conservative group( i think there are some republicans here too lol) so that is why they don't have that. I would like to see a place where i can ask about same sex relationships, even if it is locked under 18 users.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Feb 10, 2008)

prettypuff1 said:


> I would like to see it too. I think this is a very conservative group( i think there are some republicans here too lol) so that is why they don't have that. I would like to see a place where i can ask about same sex relationships, even if it is locked under 18 users.


 
agreed..... since i cant talk about my relationships, I try to stay out of the relationship forum as much as possible


----------



## beverly (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply guys!

All of the non-christian religious discussions can continue to be posted on the Off Topic forum.

I will not be adding any other forums at this time.

Thanks, Bev


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 11, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I believe it's fair, too. I think that having a Christian forum only alienates a lot of people, but it's accepted as the majority religion and is popular. *Can't discuss gay/lesbian relationships*, either, I think because it is assumed that most ladies here are straight. It is also assumed that most ladies here are Christians. Doesn't seem fair but those are the rules.


 
A couple of people mentioned that same sex relationships can't be discussed in the relationship forum.  Why do you say that?  Certainly that isn't a rule.  Or are you just saying that you don't feel comfortable discussing same sex relationships because the majority of the women on there are straight?


----------



## Cichelle (Feb 11, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> A couple of people mentioned that same sex relationships can't be discussed in the relationship forum.  Why do you say that?  Certainly that isn't a rule.  Or are you just saying that you don't feel comfortable discussing same sex relationships because the majority of the women on there are straight?




It is a rule. Take a look at what it says in the Relationship Forum (I bolded the relevant part):



> Talk about anything relating to your marriage, being single, interracial relationship, break ups, etc (*male-female relationships only)*


----------



## barbiesocialite (Feb 11, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> It is a rule. Take a look at what it says in the Relationship Forum (I bolded the relevant part):


 
the site introduction should include a disclaimer that states that if you arent heterosexual, christian and dont agree with the majority you arent welcome here... well you can join, just keep your mouth closed.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Feb 11, 2008)

beverly said:


> Sorry for the late reply guys!
> 
> All of the non-christian religious discussions can continue to be posted on the Off Topic forum.
> 
> ...



aww, i was hoping for a political forum and a technology forum. 

maybe later?


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 11, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> It is a rule. Take a look at what it says in the Relationship Forum (I bolded the relevant part):


 
I never realized that.  I wonder what the justification behind that is.  Certainly it can't be a moral issue since pre-marital sex, abortion, etc. are all discussed.  

Well, let me just go on record as saying that I think this rule is whack.  As is the fact that Christianity is the only religion with its own forum.  I say we should definitely make an effort to be more inclusive.  K.  I'm done.


----------



## firecracker (Feb 11, 2008)

They don said it time and time again *NOOOOOOOOOOO!* 

Talk about it in off topic where you ain't got protection and connections





ETA: and another thang They (powers that be) don't have to give an explanation or a hoot


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 11, 2008)

On the real: when y'all invest your OWN MONEY, TIME, RESOURCES, etc. into setting up a website, then y'all can set up that website at your pleasure, with the forum sections of your choosing.

If it were that easy, then everybody would do it.... or is it that easy?

Can you go into somebody else's house and rearrange their furniture?


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 11, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> On the real: when y'all invest your OWN MONEY, TIME, RESOURCES, etc. into setting up a website, then y'all can set up that website at your pleasure, with the forum sections of your choosing.
> 
> If it were that easy, then everybody would do it.... or is it that easy?
> 
> *Can you go into somebody else's house and rearrange their furniture*?


 

Well, I consider this to be "our" house.  We pay our dues and I think we should have a say in how the board is run.  If "they" (the powers that be) want a private board just for their friends, family, etc. then that is fine.  But once you open it to the public and start charging money, then yes, I do think you are somewhat accountable to your customers.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Feb 11, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> On the real: when y'all invest your OWN MONEY, TIME, RESOURCES, etc. into setting up a website, then y'all can set up that website at your pleasure, with the forum sections of your choosing.
> 
> If it were that easy, then everybody would do it.... or is it that easy?
> 
> Can you go into somebody else's house and rearrange their furniture?


 
that was interesting.


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 11, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> Well, I consider this to be "our" house. We pay our dues and I think we should have a say in how the board is run. If "they" (the powers that be) want a private board just for their friends, family, etc. then that is fine. But once you open it to the public and start charging money, then yes, I do think you are somewhat accountable to your customers.


 
Sure... ok.... how about we look at it like a tenant/landlord relationship then....

Nikos, Bev and 'em are the LANDLORDS. Members are the TENANTS. We "live" here (some days it seems that's what I actually do!) and there are rules and guidelines we agree to per our "contract". And in case there is a BREACH of contract, then both parties agree to part or what a SMART OWNER would do is build the contract to reduce their risk of loss by including stipulations on what is improper behavior, etc. 

We co-exist favorably. We interact and we share our experiences and offer SUGGESTIONS to improve our mutual experience.

As far as the $5 "charge" is concerned, unless somebody put a gun to your head and forced your fingers to type in a screenname and register, you are here out of your OWN FREE WILL. And you can apply that same FREE WILL to remove yourself, minus your $5 because I believe the guidelines say "NO REFUNDS"? I don't think LCHF receives any local, state, or federal tax dollars used here so technically, they could refuse membership. What they have the right to say is that all are welcome and the following rules (which you get BEFORE YOU PAY YOUR MONEY) must be followed.

And what's $5? Esp. compared to start-up and maintenance costs to run a website? One $5 bill ain't covering it.

Finally, I believe LCHF shows accountability by responding to questions and concerns, even this Suggestions - Q and A page is a way for members to offer suggestions and the owners consider it and make their decisions, as OWNERS have the right to do. They pay the cost to be the boss.... The most recent set of changes introduced the Relationship Forum. I personally would have preferred a distinct Natural Hair Forum (and I'm still believing for that one!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

So I said all that to say what I said before, with sincerity and a pure heart: when you (or me) get our own websites, we can make it anything we want it to be.

Dear Owners: this post should be worth a year's FREE MEMBERSHIP!!!!


----------



## nadz (Feb 11, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> On the real: when y'all invest your OWN MONEY, TIME, RESOURCES, etc. into setting up a website, then y'all can set up that website at your pleasure, with the forum sections of your choosing.
> 
> If it were that easy, then everybody would do it.... or is it that easy?
> 
> Can you go into somebody else's house and rearrange their furniture?



Geez 

They got a right to ask in the Q and A section, right? And they got their answer, right? ok then.


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 11, 2008)

barbiesocialite said:


> that was interesting.


 
How so? You know what? It doesn't matter.

See my most recent post where I said this: "So I said all that to say what I said before, with sincerity and a pure heart: when you (or me) get our own websites, we can make it anything we want it to be."

Hope that clarifies things.


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 11, 2008)

nadz said:


> Geez
> 
> They got a right to ask in the Q and A section, right? And they got their answer, right? ok then.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## vaqtea (Feb 11, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> could refuse membership. What they have the right to say is that all are welcome and the following rules (*which you get BEFORE YOU PAY YOUR MONEY*) must be followed.




I dont remember it saying anything about not being able to discuss same sex relationships or this being a "Christian Hair Forum"  before you pay your $5

If there is a disclamer out there before you pay someone please correct me.


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 11, 2008)

like people really joined the LONG HAIR CARE FORUM to talk about sex or relationships


----------



## barbiesocialite (Feb 11, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> How so? You know what? It doesn't matter.
> 
> See my most recent post where I said this: "So I said all that to say what I said before, with sincerity and a pure heart: when you (or me) get our own websites, we can make it anything we want it to be."
> 
> Hope that clarifies things.


 
again, that was interesting. but eh, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 11, 2008)

vaqtea said:


> I dont remember it saying anything about not being able to discuss same sex relationships or this being a "Christian Hair Forum" before you pay your $5
> 
> If there is a disclamer out there before you pay someone please correct me.


 
The Relationship Forum is a relatively new forum (less than a year old) and so when the forum went up that stipulation went up with it.

The entire website is not EXCLUSIVELY a Christian-oriented forum. There isn't a box that asks for your religious affiliation to join. From my understanding, a person of a faith other than Christianity is not turned away. Now a non-Christian may feel the pinches of being in a minority religious group. But that same "pinch" exists in America's Judeo-Christian society.

There are several other forums besides the Relationship Forum that don't have the same-sex restriction on it (Off Topic Forum) and such topics are usually posted there. I don't think it's a deceptive tactic that the disclaimer your seek isn't obvious prior to registering.


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 11, 2008)

barbiesocialite said:


> again, that was interesting. but eh, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


 
Such is life, at least in theory.


----------



## vaqtea (Feb 11, 2008)

I in no way said it was deceptive. 

I just think that since these two issues keep coming up over and over again Maybe they should be adressed before someone pays their $5 and begin to feel slighted. That way people will know what type of environment they are walking into. 

But thats just my opinion and opinions are like ..........


----------



## pebbles (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank-you, ladies. I think we've exhausted this subject, and Beverly has already responded to this thread.


----------



## beverly (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL.... Is all I can say. On a lighter note, i hope you voted DC, MD, & VA.


----------

